# slow raising Hcg levels/missed abortion?



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi I'm new here and I'm hoping for some support and information. I am we believe 6 weeks pregnant. My moring sickness and breast tenderness went away last week. I have had 2 vag u/s both showed nothing (apparently looked like I would get a period soon) I had a beta level done tues night at 7 and it was 319, had another one done yesterday (thurs) morning, it was 360, My doctor says the u/s is consisntent with an impending misscariage. Can I be loosing the baby if the levels are going up?? There is a chance my ovulation date was wrong adn that I may only be 4 1/2 or 5 weeks
Help!!!


----------



## OdessaEarthenMama (Aug 1, 2003)

There is always that chance, unfortunately I had a client with the same problem. She miscarried twice. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told progesterone supplements can help this.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

well, the confusion continues. I ended up at emerg last night because I was bleeding and in horrible pain, that and I was passing out. Turns out my blood pressure was only 93/42. Let me say first that I was treated exeptionally well at the hospital, they took me in immediately and allowed dh to fill out paper work beside my bed. Anyway, because of history etc, the instant assumption was that I was expelling this non viable baby. they put me on demerol for the pain, ran a bunch of blood work and put me on fluids. Cervox was still closed on exam. Anyway, the doc comes back a few hours later looking confused. She said she has no idea why but that my beta was now at 434. So now it's not only rising but at an almost normal rate. I recieved 3 opinions from 4 docs. ONe ob wanted to do a d&c right then. The radioligist came in during the u/s and was great. He advised me not to do anything until we see the hcg levels going down, he said if I wasnt' using an ovulation predicter there is no real way of knowing for sure if I ovulated when we assume I did. My lmp was Aug 25, he said what if I only ovulated just before my sept period was due--in that case he says the beta would be normal adn they wouldnt' be able to see anything on u/s yet. I am so confuesed, does anyone know of anyone who has been through anything similar? Am I clinging to a pipe dream? Any opinions or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I really don't have anything to offer other than a big, fat,









Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well the news is bad, today my Hcg level was only 383. So I guess the incident on friday night was indeed a miscarriage. I don't know why I'm so devastated, I mean I knew the chances this would be alright were pretty slim, so why can't I stop crying








Thanks for everything


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by shannon0218_
*I knew the chances this would be alright were pretty slim, so why can't I stop crying








Thanks for everything*
You're upset for good reason. You have experienced a great loss. You have been on an emotional roller coaster. Your hormones are dropping, which has an effect of your emotional state. Go ahead and cry...it will help.
Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{{{{ Shannon }}}}}}

I am so sorry for your loss! And of course you are upset, you thought you were going to have a baby and now you just have a stupid miscarriage. I hated how every time I went to the bathroom, the blood was such a vivid reminder of what I was going through. My precious baby being lost to me, and now I was stuck with all this bleeding. It sucks!

Take good care of yourself, and allow yourself time to grief! We are here to talk if you need us.

Karen


----------

